# Shrimp boil



## luckytrim (Dec 5, 2010)

SHRIMP BOIL
3 cloves garlic, smashed
2 lemons, sliced
1 large onion, peeled and quartered
Shrimp boil seasoning mix (recipe
below)
3 small red potatoes per person
1 large ear of corn, cut into thirds, per person
1/2 lb. medium shrimp per person
in a 8 quart pot, combine 3-4 quarts water, garlic, lemon, onion and
shrimp boil seasoning mix. Cover and bring to a boil, reduce heat and
simmer 10 minutes.
scrub potatoes .
Bring water back to boil; add potatoes.
boil 10-15 minutes.
Shuck and cut corn.
add corn to potatoes and boil 10-15 minutes.
prepare shrimp.
shrimp should be unpeeled but de-veined, head on or off.
add shrimp.
Cover and take off heat. Let stand until shrimp shells are completely pink
and shrimp are white in center (about 5 minutes for medium size shrimp).
when shrimp are done, drain everything well and transfer to a serving
platter.

SHRIMP BOIL SEASONING MIX:
6 bay leaves
2 tbsp. black peppercorns or coarse
pepper
2 tbsp. salt
3 tsp. cayenne pepper
2 tsp. celery seed
2 tsp. whole cloves
2 tsp. mustard seed
2 tbsp. Old Bay Seasoning
2tsp. dry thyme leaves
Combine all ingredients. One recipe will season 4-6 quarts of water;
enough to cook 3-4 pounds of shrimp.


----------



## Constance (Dec 5, 2010)

We add smoked sausage to that and call it Frogmore Stew, or Low-country Boil. It is SO good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 5, 2010)

Love it!  Looks great!


----------



## letscook (Dec 5, 2010)

can almost smell it - hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

